
Coronavirus: Woman named, shamed by neighbors on Facebook for not joining clap - downerending
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-woman-named-and-shamed-by-neighbours-on-facebook-for-not-joining-clap-for-carers-11978192
======
downerending
_I was mortified. The post said everyone else turned out [for the daily NHS
appreciation clapping] and I showed the street up and if I can 't spend a
minute showing my appreciation I don't deserve to use the NHS if I or my
family get ill._

Facebook may not _make_ people evil, but they sure make it easier.

